# Maculatus pictures, December



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few photos from tonight.
They are just about 76.5f and have been on random feeding for like a month now.
We still get the occasional nip here and there but "fingers crossed" nothing more than a few mm off a fin.
I'm feeding morning+ nite then skip a day then early afternoon... just totally random with a few 24-36 hour breaks between feedings.

Tank setup
Canister filter discharge back of the tank blowing from right to left,
Powerhead front left of tank blowing left to right across frontof the tank at the top.
A few large sword plants and ome giant grasses planted centrally.

Weekly water changes on Mondays of about 50% and water is always perfect.

There is only 10 now because I gave the one eyed guy to crazeejon


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW, just WOW. Colors are freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Do want.

Those are so nice. They look to be 5" or so, am i close?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im so impressed by your mac shoal. fantastic colours on them and definently the best looking mac shoal ive ever seen.

thanks for sharing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats some intense gold Pete...I notice even the black band on tail is even more pronounced than most other's macs....I love the way this setup looks..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,








I didn't use a flash on these photos, they are incredible fish to watch.
The bigger ones are close to 5", night crawlers seem to have helped beef them up, i am looking forward to seeing them grow and mature.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Look wicked pete cant wait till the breeding begins


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

00nothing said:


> Look wicked pete cant wait till the breeding begins











No Breeding allowed!!!
lol
Nice and peaceful.

Thanks Man


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Simply wow. Very nice colors. I need to try the earth worm thing myself. Do you squeeze the dirt out of em or just toss them in?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> Simply wow. Very nice colors. I need to try the earth worm thing myself. Do you squeeze the dirt out of em or just toss them in?


I have always just tossed them right in.


----------

